# Corn:Its whats for dinner



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

In spite of drought conditions, daily blasting from high winds, and cows breaking into the garden, its been a pretty good year here for fresh garden corn. The corn on the south row didn't pollinate well because of the strong winds but others did ok. This is also one of the earliest crops of corn I can remember.

It does take some room to grow it, but dang, you just can't beat the taste of freshly picked corn put in the boiling water right after picking!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. Agree, fresh corn is great.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks awesome! What variety is that. I think some from my small plot will be ready in a few days. I've been hand pollinating daily.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its a hybrid sweet corn...got the seed from local feed store, but don't remember the exact name. Its very sweet, delicious.

Pollinating by hand takes some dedication...way to go and hope you are rewarded with some great tasting corn.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Outstanding!!! I'm jealous...


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Great pics, thanks


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*Geez that looks soooo good my corn is gonna cost about $3.00 an ear with all the water ive had to put on it*


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Beautiful ! 

RL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Please pass the butter and salt!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

I'm jealous too!! Looking good Meadowlark!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Looks great! Now add some bacon and cook.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks Great! Now I gotta get me garden going next spring


----------

